# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Project Murphy, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - projectmurphy.net

----------


## Airicist

Article "Project Murphy Microsoft Bot Framework AI"

by Lee Stott
June 3, 2016

----------

